# Devils Lake Report 9/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing continues to be quite good in most all areas of the lake. 
Structure seems to becoming more important as fall now starts to approach. 
Anglers are pitching cranks into wind swept shorelines or the edges of weed 
beds; trolling bottom bouncers with spinners along rocky structure; slip 
bobbering in the trees; and trolling cranks along breaks and shorelines. Some 
of the better areas are the sunken Pelican Lake road, the Golden Highway, 
Patience Point, Howard Farm area; the Doc Hagen?s and Scooters Point area, Bud 
Bay, the Fort Totten/Cactus Point area, and Foughty?s Point. Pike and white 
bass continue to be caught along with walleyes in most areas of the lake.


----------

